# Do Not Lose These...



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

well, in every header install it says DO NOT LOSE THESE O-RINGS (power steering lines). I put them aside to not lose them, and what do you know...one of them disappeared. I took the one I still had to parts house and got 2 new ones, but they were round and not flat like the stock ring. I didn't think it would matter too much, that it should still seal, but it is leaking. 

Do I have to find the flat/beveled looking type o-ring to fit, or should enough stop-leak in it seal it completely?

Anyone else use different, round/circular/regular?, o-rings?


----------

